# Help with thrips (I think)



## abax (Jun 14, 2021)

I've had a problem with fungus gnats (solved) now I think I have thrips on my yellow sticky traps. Will
Orthene kill the thrips? It's all I have aside from Mosquito dunks and Gnatrol. HELP!!!


----------



## KateL (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi Angela, I have used Orthene on thrips, with pretty good results. Like anything else, you have to spray again in a week (more or less) to break the life cycle. 
I hate thrips. They ruin my flowers.
Best of luck,
Kate


----------



## tomp (Jun 18, 2021)

abax said:


> I've had a problem with fungus gnats (solved) now I think I have thrips on my yellow sticky traps. Will
> Orthene kill the thrips? It's all I have aside from Mosquito dunks and Gnatrol. HELP!!!


Angela, 
I have used Acephate (Orthene), and also Ovature with some success. you really do have to do repeat treatments. time interval between treatments can vary a bit depending on temperature. Most products seem to just supress.
I believe Ray Barkalow posted a pretty comprehensive thread On this topic.

Thrips can make a grown man (or woman) cry.


----------



## tomp (Jun 18, 2021)

Azamax is another option


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you for the suggestions Tomp and Kate. I don't spray anything in my greenhouse.
I drench the pots throughly to the run through. I drenched one tsp. per gallon a couple
of days ago and put up new stickies. The stickies are clean so far.

Here's the irony of this campaign: I've been critter-free for years. I've thought how
great I was managing my greenhouse. WHAMBAMPOW!!!! It's rained so much
that I've now been taught my lesson on over-confidence. I'm also having to pick/kill
slugs as well. Phrags. and Phals. doing very fine...I'm a wreck!

Yes, he did. Ray is my hero...also Tom at Fox Valley. Good folks.


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 19, 2021)

Soapy water also works as a home remedy... I include that when I'm not spraying with an oil based emulsion... 2 Oz per gal. Basic palmolive green. The azamax that ray recommends also appears to have worked very well..


----------

